# Mud Bath



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Some one earlier asked if any one had started to clean their car for the show
This is where i was showing mine at the weekend as you can see it was damp
Flookburgh show 









Here it is waiting for the lift helicopter to come and move it :lol:








It never came









Still won the post war car class out of 175 entries


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Another well deserved win!Congratulations Jim:thumb::thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Here it is waiting for the helicopter to move it


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There will be far less mud at Waxstock, thank the detailer above!


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the win in impossible conditions, heart breaking to think of the time and effort that went into the car the week before the show to have to drive through the mud. We've had similar at Harewood House where the mud was deeper than our low profile tyres and it carried on raining for a good couple of hours.
Not started any preparation yet as there is an MOT to get sorted then a weekend show in Holland (just under 1000 miles, probably in dire driving conditions).
Looking forward to seeing this car, you Ford boys can show the rest of us a thing or two when it comes to show standards!:thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

myblackbeetle said:


> Congratulations on the win in impossible conditions, heart breaking to think of the time and effort that went into the car the week before the show to have to drive through the mud. We've had similar at Harewood House where the mud was deeper than our low profile tyres and it carried on raining for a good couple of hours.
> Not started any preparation yet as there is an MOT to get sorted then a weekend show in Holland (just under 1000 miles, probably in dire driving conditions).
> Looking forward to seeing this car, you Ford boys can show the rest of us a thing or two when it comes to show standards!:thumb:


Thanks for that ,been on all day just to get the underneath clean again for next weekend and it will be another mud bath for it
Was thinking i should leave the mud on like the mud packs to improve the skin ,maybe make the paint better
I have a show on grass the week before hope it dries up before then
Good turn out of Fords in the final looking for ward to seeing your car it looks great


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I was lucky and maybe a little lazy with the sierra last week. It went for its mot and while it was up in the air I decided take a chamois, micro fibres and polish and clean the underneath because like you jim tatton park was the last show I did and it was super muddy and the underneath was more brown than white. Still the arches need a good seeing to as there more brown than black. I suppose like most of us we enjoy driving the cars we have taken so long to clean up and get into show condition that its also part of the joy cleaning them when they do look like they have been off roading.

Congratulations on the win although I think part of you did wish it was a trailered car at that show rather than a driven one lol.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

myblackbeetle said:


> Congratulations on the win in impossible conditions, heart breaking to think of the time and effort that went into the car the week before the show to have to drive through the mud. We've had similar at Harewood House where the mud was deeper than our low profile tyres and it carried on raining for a good couple of hours.
> Not started any preparation yet as there is an MOT to get sorted then a weekend show in Holland (just under 1000 miles, probably in dire driving conditions).
> Looking forward to seeing this car, you Ford boys can show the rest of us a thing or two when it comes to show standards!:thumb:


Only a few words to decribe the drive you have ahead of you 'O DEAR GOD' hope its a sunny venture down to save you the polava of blitzing it when its back. Good look at the show mate


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Hope you all saw my manufactor sticker on my tyres like the Mini ,No sorry you can not for 3 inch of mud :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Jim hope you ok haven't seen you for a while since Autoglym! Glad you like my stickers lol


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello 
Yes miss Autoglym concours ,you can make me some stickers put any thing on them as they will be covered in mud :thumb:
Got another show this weekend in a field and forecast up here not good so more mud 
Looking forward to seeing you at Waxstock


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Me too mate dam British weather! I think my entry a little late so probably won't be accepted but thought I would give it a go!


----------

